# Has Anyone Upgraded To 15" Aluminum Wheels / Tires?



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Suggestions.....







I know this is WIDE open for discussion.

I need new tires. I really like the look of the aluminum wheels so im thinking this is the time to upgrade both. Has anyone done this yet? 15" aluminum wheels and new tires?

Thanks!


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Talk to California Jim. Ive kept this thread in my word documumets for reference:

California Jim

Aug 21 2007, 09:50 AM 
Post #2

Outbackers Contributor

Group: Members
Posts: 2837
Joined: 11-December 03
From: I got a fever, and the only prescription... is MORE COWBELL !!
Member No.: 63

Hey Rev:

You and I are doing the same thing to the same trailer, at the same time My 04 28BHS with circa 03 Duros are also ready for replacement as the side walls are just starting to check, and a hairline crack has formed between the tread & sidewall. Fair warning has been given.

Here are my thoughts below:

QUOTE(Reverie @ Aug 21 2007, 07:06 AM) 
I have an '03 28BHS, still running on the original Duros. I will have to replace these over the winter and would like to upgrade from the "14 to the "15 rims and tires. I am looking to upgrade to a more robust tire tire and want the additional ground clearance the "15 rims would provide. I have a couple of opinions I have formed from reading comments here and elsewhere and would love to get some feedback and advice:

1. Tire Brand:

I was leaning toward the Goodyear Marathon until I noticed they are built in China. With all of the problems lately associated with Chinese tires, I am now going to purchase Maxxis

Agreed. I am hearing too much trouble with Marathons for my liking and am going with Maxxis.

2. Tire Size:

I plan on moving up from a 205/75R14 to a 225/75R14. It appears the wheel wells will accept the larger diameter tires pretty easily. The bonus here is I would go from a load rating of 1760 lbs per tire (max) to 2540 lbs per tire (max).

Did you mean going to 15" ?? Our particular trailer has tons of room for larger tires and is what I would reccomend. I will be going to Maxxis ST225/75R15-D. 8ply sidewall, 2540# rating @ 65psi.

3. Overall:

I expect to gain an additional margin of safety for the load capacity. Going from a max weight of 7040 to 10,160 lbs may seem like overkill for a trailer that is only rated at 7000 lbs maximum weight, but it makes me feel better to know I have good, solid rubber on the road. Of course, it doesn't mean I can increase the carrying weight of my trailer, it just increases the margin of safety a bunch.

I expect this to give me some additional ground clearance. The 28BHS has a pretty significant length behind the rear axle. This negatively impacts my ability to climb into steeper campsites. Most Georgia campsites located above the "gnat line" require some ability to negotiate hills.

Agreed. If you get a flat on the current "C" tires, you will actualy only have 5280# of capacity until you come to a stop. That is about 1000# less than the weight of my 28BHS dressed for camping. Bad things could happen. With "D" tires I will actually have OVER 1000# of capacity left on only 3 tires. This makes the safety police inside me smile

4. Advice Requested:

a. Has anyone made this change? I sure would like to hear your experience.
Not yet, but may order my combo today.

b. Any thoughts on my size selection?
You have room for ST225/75R15-D and is what I am installing. This tire is 2" taller than our stock tires which means it will lift your trailer 1" more from the ground. This may be a good thing in those Georgia parks.

c. Any thoughts on my brand selection?
Good. Maxxis seems to have alot of good feedback, and NO negative that I could find.

d. Does anyone know of a web site that sells wheel and tire combinations using Maxxis tires?
I don't, but will list my sources seperately below.

e. I don't really have an opinion about what the wheels will look like. I don't mind going back with painted white "Spoker" wheels but if it isn't much more money, I would consider something fancier. I lack the "fashion" gene so I need advice about what looks appropriate.
I found some sweet aluminums for a great deal. Listed below.

Reverie

OK here are the wheels I am getting from Ricks Tire Company . He also sells on Ebay and has over 1000 positive in his feedback. Looks to be a trustworthy guy from Idaho.

" 15" Aluminum Spoke (Star) Trailer Wheel " $89.95

We need 15x6" 5-4.5" wheels.

These wheels have a 3.3" center opening which is plenty as the steel wheels are only 2". So your hub will fit through the hole easily.

ON EDIT: Rick also has the chrome lug nuts for $1.00 each and chrome center caps for $5.00 each. I would also reccomend installing steel valve stems.

I found the Maxxis tires at America's Tire from the Maxxis dealer locator. They're listed as $108 each on the Maxxis site, and will hopefully be less at the dealer.

Good Luck!

Jim

--------------------
2004 28BHS
2007 K2500 LT-3 Suburban


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good info !! Thanks! I found a couple sets of aluminum wheels that i like but need to confirm the weight ratings. My 32BHDS has a max rating of 9500#. i recently had to get a quick replacement and Discount Tire had the Carlisle USA Trail ST 225/75D-15/D1 (bias ply) so I bought that for the spare. Not sure if i want 4 more of those or not.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Buy Maxxis 10 ply tires..........have never heard a bad comment on thdem yet.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Buy Maxxis 10 ply tires..........have never heard a bad comment on thdem yet.


I have heard good things too about the Maxxis.

What is the bolt pattern on the 15" OB wheels??

Anyone found decent aluminum wheels at Discount(Americas) Tire? 
I like the looks of these on ebay as they sort of match the ones on my F350. These are 14".


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can get the same bolt pattern for the 14 and 15" rims.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> I like the looks of these on ebay as they sort of match the ones on my F350. These are 14".


They look exactly like the 15"ers on our 32BHDSLE, except with a 6-lug pattern. I would stay away from a bias-ply tire.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Back in '05, when our Outback was new, we bought 5 Goodyear Marathon 225/75R15 tires mounted on Aluminum wheels from Belle Tire for $800. At that time, the tires were made in USA. No problem since and happy with the purchase.

Bill


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

cookie9933 said:


> Back in '05, when our Outback was new, we bought 5 Goodyear Marathon 225/75R15 tires mounted on Aluminum wheels from Belle Tire for $800. At that time, the tires were made in USA. No problem since and happy with the purchase.
> 
> Bill


Discount Tire is saying that they are not having any problems with the Marathons right now as they were their recommendation for me. It will be either those or the Maxxis. Radials. Still deciding if i should get the wheels too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Back in '05, when our Outback was new, we bought 5 Goodyear Marathon 225/75R15 tires mounted on Aluminum wheels from Belle Tire for $800. At that time, the tires were made in USA. No problem since and happy with the purchase.
> 
> Bill


Discount Tire is saying that they are not having any problems with the Marathons right now as they were their recommendation for me. It will be either those or the Maxxis. Radials. Still deciding if i should get the wheels too.
[/quote]
Perhaps you should let egregg pick out the aluminum wheels for you.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Back in '05, when our Outback was new, we bought 5 Goodyear Marathon 225/75R15 tires mounted on Aluminum wheels from Belle Tire for $800. At that time, the tires were made in USA. No problem since and happy with the purchase.
> 
> Bill


Discount Tire is saying that they are not having any problems with the Marathons right now as they were their recommendation for me. It will be either those or the Maxxis. Radials. Still deciding if i should get the wheels too.
[/quote]

Get the wheels as well!!!

If you don't you will kick yourself later............unless of course you get another trailer .............with the wheels..............


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

So.....I've been thinking the same thing. Iread somewhere that with the larger tire, you need to flip the axle so the tire will not rum on the wheel well. Is this right?
Brian


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Back in '05, when our Outback was new, we bought 5 Goodyear Marathon 225/75R15 tires mounted on Aluminum wheels from Belle Tire for $800. At that time, the tires were made in USA. No problem since and happy with the purchase.
> 
> Bill


Discount Tire is saying that they are not having any problems with the Marathons right now as they were their recommendation for me. It will be either those or the Maxxis. Radials. Still deciding if i should get the wheels too.
[/quote]
Perhaps you should let egregg pick out the aluminum wheels for you.








[/quote]
If i do them ill get the ones keystone used on the 32BHDS LE and if i sold it they would stay and go on the new one.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> So.....I've been thinking the same thing. Iread somewhere that with the larger tire, you need to flip the axle so the tire will not rum on the wheel well. Is this right?
> Brian


Im not increasing wheel size. I already have 15x6, 6x5.5 wheels standard on my 32BHDS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We did these on our 28RS-DS. Required an axle flip as we were moving up from 14" wheels, but you should not have an issue.









As far as tires go, what I learned at the time is that if you primarily tow on pavement, you want radials. If you do a significant amount of 'off-road' towing you should go with bias ply. It has to do with the tires ability or inability to scrub in turns.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> We did these on our 28RS-DS. Required an axle flip as we were moving up from 14" wheels, but you should not have an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great Doug !!


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

My Maxxis bighorn winter truck tires say "Made in Thailand".

Just for your info. Bought them in November 2008. Doing well so far (Only 2,500 miles, about 1/4 was towing the 23KRS).

Peacemakerpete


----------

